
Richardfontana/GPL.next - Fork of GPL - iProject
https://github.com/richardfontana/GPL.next
======
morsch
Wow, I think it's pretty outrageous to call a license that is not backed by
the FSF _GPL.next_. His argument that GPL is a generic term doesn't convince
me at all.

~~~
sneak
<https://github.com/richardfontana/GPL.next/issues/13>

------
rwmj
Richard gave a talk which touched upon this at FOSDEM earlier this year:

[https://archive.fosdem.org/2012/schedule/event/the_decline_o...](https://archive.fosdem.org/2012/schedule/event/the_decline_of_the_gpl.html)

(Sadly I cannot find the slides online)

------
StavrosK
It doesn't say what it does anywhere that I can see. The readme concerns
itself with how it's allowed and compatible with the GPL, but I can't know
what it's for unless I read the entire license.

~~~
ibotty
one important thing is clarification and removing leftovers from negotiations
between multiple parties involved in the gpl3 license text.

------
PopaL
What is the main difference between this and the original GPL ?

I'm not a lawyer so I ask here, why I would use GPL.next instead of GPL ?

------
trotsky
For those looking for some context, I found some slides:

"The Decline of the GPL, and What To Do About It"

Richard Fontana, Red Hat - Linux Foundation Collaboration Summit 2012

[https://events.linuxfoundation.org/images/stories/pdf/lfcs20...](https://events.linuxfoundation.org/images/stories/pdf/lfcs2012_fontana.pdf)

------
gioele
Discussion thread on LWN (with the author, Richard Fontana):
<https://lwn.net/Articles/505589/>

------
ibotty
i wonder why this happens only now. richard fontana has been pretty open in
his criticism for a while...

~~~
davidddavidson
Because it was forked and rewritten BY Richard Fontana

~~~
ibotty
huh. i know. but why now?

------
hobin
Totally serious question: isn't the GPL GPL'ed in some way?

~~~
ibotty
<http://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl-faq.html#ModifyGPL>

~~~
hobin
Ah, I see. Thank you. :)

------
dfc
Is anyone involved a lawyer? After reading the discussion that went into the
removal of the acceptance clause I became a little worried.

~~~
ibotty
yes. many persons involved are. (richard fontana is redhat's top lawyer.)

